# We broke our local snow record!



## rjf7g (Feb 10, 2010)

The Charlottesville, VA area has received 55" of snow this season, breaking a 15 year old record.  We got the most snow in the December 19 storm and were hit again January 30, February 5, and again on February 9.  Schools have been opened 6 hours over the last 8 school days and even our local government offices have been closed 1 day and opened 2 hours late twice in the last 8 work days.  The DC area has been hit even harder.

An out of state friend asked today if I was ready to go crazy from being stuck in the house for so long - I reminded him that I relax by spending my time in a 27'x8' class C or a 36'x8' trailer with two slide.  Shoveling snow is not that much different from keeping a campfire going, right?


----------



## brodavid (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

just stay warm,

love from all of us


----------



## utmtman (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

Well ya done beat us out.   But any snow is a pain.  Stay warm and I hope you don't lose your power.  Its been a cold and nasty year.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

brrrr


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

Right here in Bedford, we have recieved more snow this year than Anchorage Alaska or Cleveland OH.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

we saw a light dusting this morning around 6:30 am then it warmed up and started to drizzle


----------



## utmtman (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

My daughter is in Fairbanks, Alaska and she said it amazes her that they can get 40 inches of snow over night.   Her other comments was how it never gets above 0 in winter.


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

We have kept our power except a 30 second blip last Friday.  There were tens of thousands of homes without power for 48 hours or more during the last storm.  People go crazy without power, but it's pretty apparent everyone was without power not so long ago!  My superintendent (a former middle school biology teacher) enjoyed the opportunity to do a little creative "pioneering living" and managed to stay in her home with her disabled husband and no power for five days!  She's a creative problem solver and we need that badly these days!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

I agree on that Becky "adapt and over come" if more people would do that ,, IMO the world would be a better place


----------



## brodavid (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

we ended up with 4 inches of snow here last night,  it closed our area down, even the kids are not outside right now and it is 830am 
MS Jackie just smiled and told Sarah about our time in Alaska in the winter of 1997, Sarah has already played outside and enjoyed making the first prints in the snow, 
photos of our BLIZZARD is in the album
stay warm and stay safe


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

well dang Dave, why didn't you take some pictures of the beach. I know Rod would have loved to have seen that :laugh: . well it is sun shining here and glad. BTW  we only had 4 inches, way to much for me :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

MsJ would not take me!
what more can I say, when she is the one looking after me.
Yes, Momma, Yes Dear, Love you Sweetheart


----------



## JamesH (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

Rod, I took a couple, no girls, no cute lifeguards, they are in my album, 
stopped in to check on Dave, as we were leaving Myrtle Beach, looking for warmer beaches


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

Thanks James ,, goona save those pics ,, asmuch i like the beach ,, it is good to see a change in the weather now and then ,, agian thanks ,, made my day  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

thanks James, you made Rod's day , also thanks for dropping by


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: We broke our local snow record!

btw . James where did u stay in that pic ???


----------

